Ask HN: What are code reviews like at your company? - Austin_Conlon
======
thorin
None-existent, I do sometimes do them or ask people to do them for my code but
it's often not pretty. I prefer a sort of pairing where another knowledgeable
guy is available throughout the process to bounce ideas off. If you do a code
review at the end it's often too late to make meaningful changes.

------
highhedgehog
Easy. They don't exist.

